# men and hypnosis



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

Mike, this is really not a technical question. Dr. Mayer from UCLA highlights the difference in stress response between men and women in relation to IBS in the latest _Participate_ (from IFFGD). I'm aware that most hypnosis research and use has been for women. Are you aware of any differences in response by males?tom bell


----------



## Michael Mahoney (Oct 11, 2001)

Hi Tom,Thanks for the question.I have looked back over my work and files to answer this one, hence the delay. I haven't seen the participate article however.The difference in attitude/presentation in men seems to be, generally:Fewer men present generlly.Men tend to:Be more frustrated at their lack of control / most women seem to accept that they need help.Men certainly get more angry about the condition, its effects etc / women tend to accept they need help.Men are less inclined to be honest and open in describing presentation symptoms and frequency / women seem more open and honest.Men seem to be less patient in treatment methods / women more patient.Most men are Type A / external locus of control.Men seem to loose there sex drive quicker and take longer to recover.Men will rather go into denial.Men will rather "sleep" there way out of the crisis, women tend to be more on-going.Men will present more non specific aches and pains, women are more exact.Men will increase poor coping mechanisms, smoking, drinking more than women.This is an overview, taken over 40 patients seen over 2 year period. All but 2 were working.30 of them we manual workers, the rest white collar. A cross section of backgrouds and ages were presented.I will look into the current research stuff we ave going at present and post again in a month or so. Hope your well.Best RegardsMike


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

great, mike. thanks. a lot of useful information even though there doesn't seem to be a magic answer for this population, at least yet.tom


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

Mike, Doesn't seem to be a lot of interest in this yet so let me ask a couple of questions? Do your new tapes deal with what I think are the issues here - vhronic as opposed to acute stress, for example? I would guess that one type of IBS (IBS-C?) might often come from a lifetime of dealing with stress by pretending it doesn't exist and carrying on and this becomes a habit that is hard to turn off.


----------



## Michael Mahoney (Oct 11, 2001)

Hi tom,Thanks for the question.The new program is to help people to use new processes of OPSIM ( method used in IBS Program)to address other areas of their lives.The IBS program helps many with C, although it may take a little more time to see / feel results, but we are all different







There is a train of thought that some people who suppress emotion over a long term can provoke C type IBS. Like most things in IBS the filed is wide open







I am looking forward to the day when we know for sure what causes IBS, because if the IBS Program can make the improvements it does with people at the moment, when we really get the problem in our sights .. wow ..







Thanks again tom for the question. sorry for the delay I was at the National Exhibition Centre in Birmingham for 4 days last week - so catching up.Best RegardsMike


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

Thanks, Mike. Very helpful and i say that both as a patient and psychologist!tom


----------

